# Dude, this is sold out, but HOLY SHIT....



## DFA (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.wacken.com/en/woa2012/main-bands/billing-20120/

I wish someone would have told me about this months ago!!!
The lineup is fucking incomprehensible, some of the bands on there I don't give a flying fuck
about, but fuck dude.......anyone want to plot out sneaking in with me?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2012)

duuuuude. yes. I've been wanting to go for years... it's the biggest metal fest in the world!

I had a co-worker that went once. Said it was one of the best experiences of her life


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy shit!!! Why have I not known about this before?! 

Totally gonna try and go next year.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2012)

Hell yeah. Camping, booze, and extreme amounts of metal.


----------



## DFA (Jun 14, 2012)

there has got to be some possible way you can sneak into that shit.....SOMEHOW


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 14, 2012)

did you see exodus's wall of death from wacken i think 05 or so its on you tube fuckin great , i havent seen a good pit in a while though , deathfest was a few days ago in worcester mass. six feet under suffocation,etc..i should have stayed there im in conn. now fuckin sucks my ass. you do know where wacken is dont you fuuukin germany, id have to sneak out of the country first. damn.


----------



## 40 Hands (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah id love to go but getting to euro is nearly impossible for me


----------



## adrianne (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish


----------

